# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Ανοιγοκλεινει οι θυρα του ρουτερ μονη της!!

## notis4866

Έχω το  ΤP-Link 100V με vdsl Vodafone.
Θελω για το καταγραφικο των καμερων να ανοιξω την θυρα ''8091''...την ανοιγω κανονικα και δουλευει.
Μετα απο καποιες ωρες (δεν ξερω αν ειναι τυχαιο βράδυνες ωρες) κλεινει μονη της  και το πρωι την βλεπω παλι ανοιχτη χωρις να κανω κατι!!
Εχω ανοιχτη την 5052 χωρις κανενα προβλημα εδω και 2 χρονια.Μιλησα με vodafone και το μονο που μου εκαναν ειναι να μου στειλουν αλλο ρουτερ Vodafone H300s.
Ξερει καποιος τι μπορει να φταιει??

----------


## mondeo

Το καταγραφικό εκείνες τις ώρες είναι up;
Εσωτερικά βλέπεις τις κάμερες;
Δεν έχω ξανακούσει τέτοιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## zackkast

Χμμμ αυτό είναι πολύ παράξενο  :Thinking: ενδιαφέρον Ούτε εγώ έχω ξανακούσει κάτι τέτοιο :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## notis4866

Βλέπω τις κάμερες από το καταγραφικο και το μόνιτορ.Εχω βάλει και μέσα στο NVR ddns λογαριασμό no-ip.

----------


## mondeo

Από το τηλέφωνο με την εσωτερική IP όταν κλείνει η πόρτα βλέπεις τις κάμερες;

----------


## sweet dreams

> Έχω το  ΤP-Link 100V με vdsl Vodafone.
> Θελω για το καταγραφικο των καμερων να ανοιξω την θυρα ''8091''...την ανοιγω κανονικα και δουλευει.
> Μετα απο καποιες ωρες (δεν ξερω αν ειναι τυχαιο βράδυνες ωρες) κλεινει μονη της  και το πρωι την βλεπω παλι ανοιχτη χωρις να κανω κατι!!
> Εχω ανοιχτη την 5052 χωρις κανενα προβλημα εδω και 2 χρονια.Μιλησα με vodafone και το μονο που μου εκαναν ειναι να μου στειλουν αλλο ρουτερ Vodafone H300s.
> Ξερει καποιος τι μπορει να φταιει??


Πως καταλαβαίνεις ότι έχει κλείσει?? δεν μπορείς να μπεις από άλλο δίκτυο??

----------


## mondeo

Το καταγραφικό τι μάρκα είναι;

----------


## notis4866

Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα εφταιγε το Power Line Tp link(Το εχω συνδεσει στο NVR) το οποιο εχανε τo pair συχνα  με το κεντρικο που εχω συνδεσει στο router.....Εκανα reset στο power line και μεχρι στιγμης δουλευει καλα.....Την θυρα μαλλον την εκλεινε το καταγραφικό.

----------


## netblues

Η μονη περίπτωση να συμβαίνει αυτο ειναι .με upnp.Ολα τα αλλα δεν γίνονται

----------


## mondeo

> Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα εφταιγε το Power Line Tp link(Το εχω συνδεσει στο NVR) το οποιο εχανε τo pair συχνα  με το κεντρικο που εχω συνδεσει στο router.....Εκανα reset στο power line και μεχρι στιγμης δουλευει καλα.....Την θυρα μαλλον την εκλεινε το καταγραφικό.


Γι αυτό σε ρώτησα αν βλέπεις το καταγραφικό με την εσωτερική ΙΡ.
Αν αποσυνδεθεί από το δίκτυο η πόρτα φαίνεται κλειστή.

----------


## notis4866

Χρησημοποιησα αυτο https://www.skroutz.gr/s/15798816/TP...nd-2-4GHz.html το καταφραφικο δουλευει μια χαρα αλλα δεν πιανει  στην πριζα που θελω στο ιδιο δωματιο.Αυτο  https://www.skroutz.gr/s/13271526/TP...nd-2-4GHz.html θα εχει καλύτερο σημα??Το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις??Η αποσταση  απο το router ειναι 2 οροφοι.

----------


## mondeo

Για δύο ορόφους και αδιάλειπτη λειτουργία τραβάς καλώδιο.
Τελεία και παύλα.

----------


## notis4866

Σιγουρα αλλα πρεπει να τρυπαμε τοιχους και να υπαρχουν εξωτερικα καλωδια....το Power line μονο εκει δεν μου δουλευει καλα...εχω συνολικα 4 σε ολο το σπιτι και δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα.....

----------


## netblues

Εχεις, απλα δεν τα εχεις ανακαλυψει ακομη.

Τροποι υπαρχουν να περαστουν καλωδια και να μην φαινονται

----------

